# promatch lipo



## Jake S (Feb 3, 2007)

it seems like the wire in my one of my two 2505 5200 2S 25C Hard Case Promatch Lipo is loose inside, and im not sure what to do about it, someone said there was a recall on both the 2505 and the 2506 but i cannot find anything about it....


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Perhaps that would be a question handled directly by Pro-Match? In my experience they answer email pretty quickly.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Contact Jeff via e-mail . He's a great guy and stands behind anything he
sells . :thumbsup:

[email protected]


----------

